# Canon 550D users



## lilkafra29 (Apr 12, 2011)

i would like to ask for any tips using this camera and tricks for the better utilization of this dslr.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Cameras and lenses are just tools that photographers use to create images.  
You likely wouldn't hear an aspiring carpenter ask about tips on how to use a "51-110 - 16 oz. Curved Claw Jacketed Fiberglass Nail Hammer"....but you might hear them ask how to build a bird house.  

My point is that you should concentrate on photography in general, and try not to be too specific to your camera.  The fundamentals of photography & exposure (shutter speed, aperture & ISO) have not changed much in the last 100 years, so that is where I'd suggest you start.  

Of course, there will be many less important things that you'll want to know and might be specific to your camera or at least entry level Canon DSLRs....and all of that can be found in your manual.  So the best advice for someone just getting their first DSLR camera, is usually to read the manual, cover to cover...then read it again.


----------



## KmH (Apr 12, 2011)

The key to better utilization of your camera is being intimately familiar with all of it's controls, and most, if not all, of it's functions. Being able to make adjustments without taking your eye from the viewfinder is important. That's why camera bodies having mostly external controls, not menu based controls, are prefered by advanced and pro shooters.

All that means reading the users manual, repeatedly, and preferably with the camera near to hand.


----------



## Jarmo (Apr 12, 2011)

Turn the dial to M and start experimenting.


----------



## KmH (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, a good understanding of the exposure triad, depth-of-field, and photographic lighting are paramount for doing creative photography.


----------



## e.rose (Apr 12, 2011)

lilkafra29 said:


> i would like to ask for any tips using this camera and tricks for the better utilization of this dslr.


 
Read the manual.


----------



## bjornante (Apr 12, 2011)

The 550D is an incredible camera, for beautiful clarity in portraits, i do prefer the old nikon MF or AF. they make the camera professional. You can make movies with the video function that are worth the big screen

Check out this lens: NIkon 50mm MF lens or any other

And also check out my blog 'i'll be posting some 550d photos with the Nikon lens used!bjornante


----------



## bjornante (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes he should the manual, what camera do you use?

Read my Blog if you're interested: bjornante

Kind Regards


----------



## e.rose (Apr 12, 2011)

bjornante said:


> what camera do you use?


 
You talkin' to me?


----------



## lilkafra29 (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks to all the replies. the first day i got my dslr, i read the manual cover to cover and i plan to read it again tonight and will try to internalize the contents. this is my first dslr but not my first camera. ) and suggestion for an upgrade lens? im thinking of a 50mm/1.8 II


----------



## Nathaxthelarge (Apr 16, 2011)

I wish i could read a book cover to cover... Specially my uni ones... You have a good attention span! Enjoy the camera, taking photos of anything and everything helps, just fiddle with the settings (aperture, shutter speed, all the others that other people have mentioned) and find what you like for each different scene


----------



## KmH (Apr 16, 2011)

The 50 mm f/1.8II lens is a failrly good deal for it's price. The price reflects it's build quality (low).
Because it is an inexpensive lens it only has 5 aperture blades, and because of the aperture blades the quality of blurred backgrounds the lens produces is jittery, or nervous looking. Many find the look unpleasant.

If you do some online checking, you'll discover the lens sometimes breaks in two if dropped, so handle one with care.


----------



## lilkafra29 (Apr 17, 2011)

ahm any links to guide for a starter?


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2011)

What guide? You should get your shift key fixed, too.


----------

